# Info. on CHICAGO, ILLINOIS



## dreamreels (Apr 29, 2008)

Myself & my husband will be moving to Chicago, IL from Bombay, India sometimes in July-August of 2008 roughly for period of 5 years. Though my husband has been to the US on several occassion, I have never ever been to US before and to confound the matter he has never once visited Chicago. He will be there on H1 while I have through my fathers business here applied for a L1, so that I get to involve myself in some kind of enterprenuerial activity rather then just sit back home & watch the sunset - That is what I presume most women on H4 have to do. 

I sincerely, need guidance from fellow Indians  & those who are well versed with Indian ethos in guiding me to a suitable & SAFE & SECURE residential locality that has all the amenities & transporation (rail service) within its vicinity. I have a weak eyesight hence, driving in overcast/ snowy condition would be a challenge.. Also I am interested in doing business connected to either fashion/ art/ food so please, help me with locations with retail business potential that is not far from residential neighborhoods.

Btw we are Hindu Brahmins & would prefer Temple within the neighborhood. 
I hope I am not asking for heaven.

MAY GOD BLESS YOU ALL.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

To get acquainted a bit with Chicago, you may want to start following the Chicago Tribune online Chicago news, sports, photos, video, blogs, Chicago weather, business, travel, tourism, entertainment and jobs -- chicagotribune.com There is also a guide to the Indian community in Chicago that might interest you: Chicago Hindu Temples - Chicago Indian Community Guide

Chicago is a city of neighborhoods, and there are a huge variety of neighborhoods available within the city. Most (but not all) areas are reasonably well served by public transit (bus and the "El" a subway/elevated rail service). The suburbs of Chicago use commuter rail service to get into the city, but many commuters have to drive to the train station. Public transit in the suburbs is minimal to non-existent.

It may be hard to find everything you want in one residential community.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

Hola,

I'm somewhat confused by your statement about how you intend to enter on an L1 visa. By this it is assumed that your father has office locations both in India and the US.

If this is indeed the case then the L1 visa (in either the L-1A Management or L-1B Specialized Knowledge Worker capacities) would permit you ONLY to work for your father's business and nowhere else and any other employment could lead to deportation and refusal of any future entry to the US.

I hate to sound alarm bells so early here but the US is deadly serious about immigration with ICE raids becoming decidedly more common.


----------



## Glee (May 6, 2008)

Hi, I am an chicagoan living overseas in Malaysian.
So, I am somewhat familiar with the community you seek.

You will probably be more comfortable on the North side of Chicago.
But, your best bet is to research temples and contact them directly for recommendations on where to stay. If you live North you won't have any trouble getting around. You need to ask yourself do you want to live close to your husband job or close to "Little India". Chicago has everything China town, Little Italy, Greek town.

As far as safety goes. Right now Chicago is up for grabs. You are from Bombay so I am sure you know how to handle yourself. I grew up in the city and I am pretty conservative. I don't go out at night without my husband. I don't carry a purse only the one that I can strap around my waist.

You will need someone to show you the ropes. Good Luck


----------

